# IBS and eating disorder



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

I am 18 and have had an eating disorder for over 3 years and my weight has gone very low.I also suffer from IBS and I am lactose intolerant.I want to to put on weight and I wondered if anyone could suggest any foods and meals that would be gentle on my tummy?I am constipated and but I am also scared of getting diarrhoea!


----------



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Good for you for working hard to gain weight and get healthy! I have been there, and I can promise that it's MUCH better once you've gained and aren't as obsessed with everything you eat (and don't let yourself eat). I know it's tough to combine that with IBS, too.What works for your tummy is very individual. For me, eating meat, fish, and cheese (high fat) and a lot fewer vegetables, fruits, and sweets (i.e., sugar and carbs) has been helpful. But that might not be best for you. And as someone struggling with an eating disorder, I think it's best to avoid having categories of "bad" or "scary" food. So you might have to experiment a bit. Also, if you have been restricting a lot, please remember that your body might need to readjust to eating more normally, and that can feel a little funny, regardless of IBS. Do you have a doctor you can trust to help you work on this?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I definitely think its good to try and not obsess over what you are eating. Foods I found particularly easy to eat were rice, pasta, rice cereal and bananas. Maybe just keep an eye on what upsets you and what doesn't. If you are suffering from constipation - up your water intake (at least 8 glasses a day) and try to eat more fruit and vegetables, these are sometimes easier to digest than wholegrains. I personally found rice milk easier to tolerate than soya milk so if you are lactose intolerant perhaps give it a go! If you are still having problems with eating large quantities of food try 5-6 smaller meals per day. You probably suffered from constipation quite a bit during your eating disorder, whether you realised it or not as no food in = no food out.I would avoid all laxatives at all costs. You can easily become dependent on them. If needed talk to your doctor about it and they may prescribe you something mild like Miralax, which helps you colon absorb more water and make your stool softer.All the best!


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

also everday i keep getting green mucus and gel like substance out of my bum does that mean im consterpatied even tho i don't feel it


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mucus is a non-specific response. It doesn't mean anything in particular other than the colon isn't "happy". It makes some mucus all the time, but will make more for pretty much anything that bothers it. You will make more when constipated, but you will make more for diarrhea, etc as well.For some people it is more how they eat than what they eat. Regular meals will help with the constipation as eating stimulates the gut. If your gut seems to be too stimulated by meals (too much pain or diarrhea after meals) you can try smaller meals eaten more frequently. So 4-5 small meals a day rather than 2-3 large ones. Just keep the total calories per day about the same. For constipation often it is finding the right balance of fiber and water for you, and some people need osmotic agents (like miralax or magnesium salt based laxatives) sometimes in small regular amounts to keep the stool wet enough to keep moving.


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Mucus is a non-specific response. It doesn't mean anything in particular other than the colon isn't "happy". It makes some mucus all the time, but will make more for pretty much anything that bothers it. You will make more when constipated, but you will make more for diarrhea, etc as well.For some people it is more how they eat than what they eat. Regular meals will help with the constipation as eating stimulates the gut. If your gut seems to be too stimulated by meals (too much pain or diarrhea after meals) you can try smaller meals eaten more frequently. So 4-5 small meals a day rather than 2-3 large ones. Just keep the total calories per day about the same. For constipation often it is finding the right balance of fiber and water for you, and some people need osmotic agents (like miralax or magnesium salt based laxatives) sometimes in small regular amounts to keep the stool wet enough to keep moving.


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

well i am only eating 2 meals a day which is lunch: which consist of sandwiches with sliced meat with butter and a bag of crsip. Then dinner which is eaither a a bag of mini biscuits or slice of toast with butter. Also im only having 2 cups of black tea a day does this sound enough to eat a day


----------

